# Tokina 11mm/16mm



## GHNelson (19 Dec 2010)

Hi Photo buffs
Ive just ordered this lens.....http://www.onestop-digital.com/index.ph ... t_id=33834
I read some good write ups on it........ have i made a decent choice.
I was also looking at this lens as a cheaper Macro?
http://www.onestop-digital.com/index.ph ... t_id=33841
Regards
hoggie


----------



## Tom (19 Dec 2010)

Looks like a good price, I know nothing about the lens though 

With the macro, if it can get 1:1 @ 35mm, I'd imagine you'd have to get very very close to your subject. But if it's decent glass, it's a good price again  I've never looked into Tokina before


----------



## GHNelson (19 Dec 2010)

Hi Tom
Apparently its a better build than a similar Tamaron.
Its Â£70.00 more expensive on Amazon approx.
hoggie


----------



## BigTom (19 Dec 2010)

35mm is very wide for a macro. I'd only recommend it if you're only planning on shooting stationary objects and have plenty of time to set up. For any sort of moving/wildlife shots its going to be very tricky.

The Tokina 11-16 is meant to be a decent lens, enjoy your SWA, mine almost never comes off the camera!


----------



## GHNelson (19 Dec 2010)

Hi 
Cheers for that Tom.
SWA ? Havent a clue.
hoggie


----------



## Tom (19 Dec 2010)

super wide angle


----------



## GHNelson (19 Dec 2010)

Hi Big Tom
Ive taken your advise on board....I don't want to be bothered with setting up equipment etc.....for taking Macro photos
I just want to take some decent pictures.
What lenses do you recommend for taking moving objects.
I liked the photo of the Cory on one of the topics. 

Regards
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (19 Dec 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> super wide angle


Cheers its time to start learning all the jargon


----------



## Anonymous (20 Dec 2010)

hoggie don't forget to post some samples taken outdoors with Tokina 11mm/16mm please 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## BigTom (20 Dec 2010)

Im a bit out of touch as to whats available in terms of macro lenses these days (I use a Sigma 150mm), but I'd suggets going for something around the 100mm mark. The Tamron 90mm used to get recommended a lot for those on a budget, but the prices of lenses have shot up so much in the last few years that I guess even one of those will be pretty expensive.

The other consideration for shooting fish in aquaria is lighting - unless you have incredibly bright tank lights you're going to need flash, preferably off-camera in order to avoid reflections from the glass.

Also, don't be afraid of second hand equipment from reputable sources. Try the classifieds forums at places like talkphotography.


----------



## Tom (20 Dec 2010)

Have a look at the Sigma 105mm Macro if it's in budget


----------



## GHNelson (20 Dec 2010)

Hi gang 
Thanks for the replies.
Ive had a look at some Macros :arrow: 
http://www.onestop-digital.com/index.ph ... t_id=33826
http://www.onestop-digital.com/index.ph ... t_id=33830
http://www.onestop-digital.com/index.ph ... t_id=33645
Not too sure on which one to purchase.....
It will be another month before I can get one of the above so can your good selves help out.
The Tokina 11mm/16mm has been dispatched from Hong Kong so I should get it with-in the next week.
If they let the aeroplane land that is  
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Tom (20 Dec 2010)

Sigma 105mm by reputation


----------



## GHNelson (20 Dec 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Sigma 105mm by reputation


Cheers Tom


----------



## Tom (20 Dec 2010)

Although if anyone else has used the others, chime in now


----------



## GHNelson (20 Dec 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Although if anyone else has used the others, chime in now


Hi Tom
Just me and you here for the moment...
Do you think the build of the Sigma is comparable with the Tokina whats the pros and cons of the 3 i mentioned I haven't a clue.
hoggi


----------



## Tom (20 Dec 2010)

I can't really help there as I haven't used the other two. The Sigma is often seen as the slightly cheaper alternative to the Canon 100mm macro (non-L), with the cons being slightly slow/loud focusing as far as I know.


----------



## GHNelson (20 Dec 2010)

Hi Tom
Maybe i should buy a What/Which magazine for more info on lenses.
The picture of the Cory with the black background that was taken with a Sigma 70mm/300mm lens.
Would the one you suggested http://www.onestop-digital.com/index.ph ... t_id=33645
 do a similar picture and how did he(Dan Crawford) get the black background.
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c312/ ... ure4-5.png
Great photo.
hoggie


----------



## Tom (20 Dec 2010)

Yeah you could get a similar picture, if not much closer in with the 105mm macro. It's purpose-built for the job - a dedicated macro lens rather than the 70-300. You'd have to ask Dan how he did that! He's a graphic designer, so he's probably the best one to explain it to you!


----------

